# Manage your weight and Look great!



## Weight Loss (May 28, 2012)

As challenging as it can be to loose weight and be healthy, the Herbalife Weight Management Program can help you achieve your goals to loose 5-50 Kilos. We offer you a personalized diet plans based on your body type. The plan also includes Cellular Nutrition that nourishes your body at the cellular level, so you can achieve optimum health.*Various available programs:**QuickStart* - Healthy weight loss with protein flexibility for hunger control.*Advanced* - Advanced weight loss with herbal enhancers and protein flexibility.*Ultimate* - Maximum weight-loss support with extra diet enhancers, protein snacks and protein flexibility.*Maintenance* - Weight Maintenance plus daily phytonutrient support.Visit http://www.wellnesscoachindia.com


----------

